# Ditch Lights?



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just installed a Digitrax SDH164D in a Rivarossi J3a Dreyfuss Hudson and it's working fine. I'd like to add some accent lights (like on the BLI model) using one of the FX functions. It should work using the green or violet wire, but I'm not sure how to set it up. I don't want to lose any of the steam functions I have working now. Has anyone out there done this?


----------

